# Best braid for an old Penn 4500ss



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Got an old Penn 5500 and 4500ss and I need to replace the line (the old green PowerPro). What kind of braid is best? Mostly these rods catch Spanish, trout, reds. 

Would you top shot over mono to save time and money?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I'd just load it with 30 lb. PowerPro to be honest. I love Super Slick & I love Sufix 832, but on an older Penn with a line management system like that, the type of braid isn't going to make too much of a difference. 

& if you're using it for the species you mentioned, back it w/ 20 lb. mono & then top it with a 150 yard spool of braid of your choice, because you'll never see that backing anyways.


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

You always want to back braid especially in those reels if not it will spin. You want to back it with matching size mono. That way the knot you connect them with isn't huge and your line won't get caught on it if you ever get down that low.


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

THAfish has the best answer, load it up with mono and top it off with 10$ (150yds) of any braid. youll get all of the advantages at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Are you casting a lot with it or using it more carolina style rigs with live bait? Reason I'm asking...some braid is very stiff almost like wire which is fine if you're not casting it a lot (like fishing around bridges). However if you need distance and castability, Powerpro superslick and suffix 832 are very good because they're more limp and cast farther. Most of the other braids will do fine for simple activities.


----------

